# Saddleback 1/13



## rocojerry (Jan 14, 2012)

No friends on a powder day. 

Couldnt convince anyone to tag along with me, so I headed up to Maine solo.....
Stayed at a friends place at sunday river -- but had free ticket to Saddleback that I couldn't see go to waste...

Got to saddleback pretty late in the day, noon, but missed some mixed/wet conditions and it was snowing pretty good when I arrived....     They had a mid-day groomer on Green Weaver and I harvested some fresh cord....

The main double was running, but the quad wasn't running yet-- so I just explored everything I could off of the double....   skiers right side of any trail had more wind-blown.   Golden Smelt was a lot of fun, as were the Ghost, Doctor, and Devil.


----------



## salsgang (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the Saddleback stoke!


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 14, 2012)

Saddleback is on my hit list for the Spring. I've made it up to the Loaf the last two Aprils. I did drive by Saddleback on my way home last year, looks like a fun mountain. I'd love to ski Maine in the Winter, just so many other options closer to home. I'm only tempted when they are the only ones open. Sugarloaf is a blast in the Spring, I'm sure Saddleback is too.


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 15, 2012)

gps image of the day--


----------



## reefer (Jan 17, 2012)

well played!


----------



## bigbog (Jan 17, 2012)

Kudos to getting after it RJ,
Anyday on the mountain is better than not being on the mountain.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice! Still haven't made it up to Saddleback this year...this stoke is exactly what I need.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## FishingEd (Jan 17, 2012)

nice...looks like multiple runs down Golden Smelt...love that trail!


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 18, 2012)

FishingEd said:


> nice...looks like multiple runs down Golden Smelt...love that trail!


It was my favorite of the day I think!  Classic saddleback winding trail.



uphillklimber said:


> I like that GPS image. A picture says a thousand words! Kudos!


I pulled the data off of my little black box.  (Qstarz Q1000P)  Definately fun to see where I went at the end of the day, helps me see what I missed too...  Too bad the Google Earth dataset for the area is 2002 vintage -- I think SB cut more trails since then.


----------



## Kara G (Jan 18, 2012)

Being a novice green circle type skier I love Saddleback's terrain. I'd argue that the America Trail from the top is one of the most scenic runs in New England. Looking west towards Sunday River, Rangeley Lake, Mooselook, and the Presidentials is pretty awesome.
It's great that skiers who are learning can go top to bottom at Saddleback w/o any trouble.


----------



## Nick (Jan 18, 2012)

Kara G said:


> Being a novice green circle type skier I love Saddleback's terrain. I'd argue that the America Trail from the top is one of the most scenic runs in New England. Looking west towards Sunday River, Rangeley Lake, Mooselook, and the Presidentials is pretty awesome.
> It's great that skiers who are learning can go top to bottom at Saddleback w/o any trouble.



That is nice, I remember when my wife was taking lessons at Killington it was nice to take Juggernaut the entire way down, really slow and easy, nice long ride. 

Welcome to the forums!!


----------

